# Icd 9 - code for hemodynamic



## Joan Prisco (May 25, 2010)

Looking for a code for hemodynamic instability.  Can anyone help?


----------



## Coeltjen (Jul 19, 2010)

Joan Prisco said:


> Looking for a code for hemodynamic instability.  Can anyone help?


Joan, I'm looking for a code for hemodynamic instability also.  Did you get any replies that were helpful.    Clarice Oeltjen, CPC    coeltjen@saint-lukes.org


----------



## Norma Cravey-Fabian (Aug 23, 2010)

I used 785.51 for hemodynamic instability as this condition has many symptoms. The patient I had was also s/p avr.


----------



## KateK (Aug 17, 2012)

I used 785.9 for hemodynamic instability NOS.  The instability was "possibly anaphylactic shock" but since it was not confirmed that was the cause of the instability, I had to go with "other symptoms".


----------

